# Cleaning the glass door in a MES 30"



## just george (Jan 19, 2017)

Greetings from Oceanside, CA. 

Just bought a new 30" MES with a glass door.  After 3 smokes the film is getting hard to remove.  Anyone have a solution to removing the film?

Thanks and keep on Smokin'

Just George


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2017)

I rarely clean the glass of my MES 40.  Why bother?  But if I were to do so, I'd probably use very hot water steamed rags or ??????  Do you realize how many wonderful smokes it took me to get the glass to look like that?   And erase it?   Now?


----------



## beuregard (Jan 19, 2017)

Use ashes out of a fireplace on a wet rag. Wipe onto glass, then wipe off with clean wet towel.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 19, 2017)

Being a new MES40 owner I've cleaned it with ashes from the pellets and a wet paper towel.  It isn't difficult work but it's more difficult than what I would like.

I THINK I may take the razor blade glass cleaning route.  When cleaning glass of sticky or stubborn stuff there are devices you put a razor into and just scrap.  As long as I don't hit the rubber around the glass I should be able to clean 95% of it safely with less effort than scrubbing with ashes and wet paper towels.

Obviously I'll hit with a wet towel at the end :)

I hope this gives some food for thought.


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 19, 2017)

cmayna said:


> I rarely clean the glass of my MES 40.  Why bother?  But if I were to do so, I'd probably use very hot water steamed rags or ??????  Do you realize how many wonderful smokes it took me to get the glass to look like that?   And erase it?   Now?


Is that like ruining a $100 drunk on a $20 meal lol.


----------



## sigmo (Jan 19, 2017)

There's another thread about this subject on here somewhere.  And a lot of different ideas.

What I've found to work well is a teaspoon or two of TSP in a cup of warm water on a rag.

TSP is trisodium phosphate.  You can usually find it in the paint department of a hardware or "home store".

Do NOT get the all-too-common "TSP substitute".  It is NOT the same.  Read the label carefully, the manufacturers are sneaky with this.  It would be very easy to end up with the fake stuff and not realize it until you got home due what I consider to be very misleading labels.  Because TSP is a phosphate, it is a plant nutrient (good fertilizer).  Thus, if it gets into waterways, it can fertilize aquatic plants and algae, contributing to algal blooms, which can be a bad thing.  This is why efforts have been made to eliminate it from household cleaners and detergents. So manufacturers have had to come up with substitute formulas for their cleaning products.

But in some cases, the good old phosphate is far superior.   This is one such case, for sure.

Because it is such a good grease-cutter, it will dry your skin out terribly.  So use rubber gloves.  And as with many products,  you should avoid getting it in your eyes.  Eye protection is probably a good idea. 

I just toss the leftover solution out into my yard where it fertilizes my grass and bushes, so it doesn't find its way into the river here.  No guilt!

A carton of TSP will last you years because you use so little, and it's fantastic for cutting grease, oil, and that tarry creosote that builds up in a smoker.

Wipe the surface down with the TSP and let it work for a little while, then hit it again, and it works very easily and well.  I then wipe the surface down with plain water a couple of times to rinse off any cloudy residue.

I've also used cheap rot-gut vodka to good effect, but it evaporates too quickly. 

I let my window get totally cruddy for a few years, and when I finally decided to clean it, the TSP was the winner out of everything I tried.

I do find that being able to see into the smoker is a plus for judging smoke and air flow.


----------



## just george (Jan 20, 2017)

Well I sure have many great answers very quickly.  Thanks so much.

This is my first smoker with a glass door.  And as Sigmo stated above, it is nice to see what's going on inside. Not just the smoke and air flow but just to see the changes being made.  I'm sure I'll get over it after another 10 or 15 smokes.  But for now I'll try to keep lookin'.

Thanks a bunch guys and Keep on Smokin.'


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2017)

If you clean it each time you use it & don't let the gunk get too thick.

Rubbing alcohol on a paper towel will clean it right off.

If it's real thick then a razor blade first to get most of it, then finish with the alcohol.

Al


----------



## cmayna (Jan 20, 2017)

Whatever you scrape off with a razor blade, I wonder if you could use it later for a smoked seasoning over some taters.


----------



## sigmo (Jan 21, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Whatever you scrape off with a razor blade, I wonder if you could use it later for a smoked seasoning over some taters.


Hah!

Hmm.  Actually that doesn't sound like a completely bad idea at all.

I read an article somewhere showing how "they" make liquid smoke.  It really wasn't all that different from what you propose!

However, if you haven't tried it yet, I can highly recommend making some smoked butter.  It's a cold smoke process, of course.  I made some a while back and froze most of it.  We're still working on it, and it's fantastic on a lot of things.  On taters, it would likely be just fantastic.


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 24, 2017)

Try warming up the smoker then hit it with rubbing alcohol and paper towel. It comes right off


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2017)

Vinegar works great

Richie


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've tried almost everything imaginable   and the best thing I have found if you clean your glass after every smoke and with the glass just barely warm is this Simple Green product in the aerosol can. It starts melting  the film on the glass immediately. I then wipe it off with a bounty paper towel and then water and Bounty paper towels and glass is clean. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Simple-Green-60014-BBQ-Grill-Microwave-Cleaner/21797891

A second choice that works really well si Magic Eraser, but more expensive than the Simple Green.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2017)

Awesome it smells but it is safe,I wipe the glass with vinegar and a disposable towel 













100_2747.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2017


















100_2745.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2017






A lite spritz and it is clening













100_2748.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2017






WOW













100_2749.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2017


















100_2751.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2017






Use a drip pan under it so it does not make a mess

Richie


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 24, 2017)

Try warming up the smoker then hit it with rubbing alcohol and paper towel. It comes right off


----------



## just george (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who sent a reply.  I'll be home this weekend and I am sure my door glass window will be as good as new.  You guys are great and nothing equals the experience you have. 

Thanks again and . . . . . . . . Keep on Smokin'


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2017)

Previous threads on this subject

cleaning the glass on my MES?

Here's a really long thread:

MES Window Cleaning Solution

My recommendation: isopropyl alcohol. You don't need to get the super-pure variety, so simple grocery store rubbing alcohol will do. As I mentioned when I posted this tip in other threads, I've talked to lots of people who clean glass for a living, including those who detail cars, and isopropyl alcohol is their secret for getting streakless results. In your case, you simply want something that melts away the crud without having to spend a lot of time rubbing, and which is not going to be toxic or leave a taste in food. Isopropyl alcohol is all of those things.


----------



## just george (Feb 14, 2017)

Well guys, the time has come to thank all of you for your replies.  I tried many of the solutions and ended up with the alcohol.  I just put it in a spray bottle and after a few squirts the glass is clean as new.  I know, glass may not be the best idea.  BUT, I like to see what's going on. 

Again, thanks to all.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 14, 2017)

I just repaired a friend's MES. The door hadn't been done in ages. It took awhile for the alcohol to work, but I tipped the smoker on its right side so I could lay the door flat (it was open). I then squirted enough alcohol on the window so it covered the window (it doesn't take much because its low surface tension lets it spread out quickly and easily). After 5-10 minutes I wiped it up. Easy.

Then, to make sure the smoker was really fixed, I did a few smokes. It took only about twenty seconds after each smoke to get the glass squeaky clean (literally).

I also did the light cover and outlet vent as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2017)

If it gets real bad, I use a Razor Blade scraper, like a "Widget".

Then it's easy to clean using whatever cleaner you want to use.

Windex

Alcohol

*Wood stove Ashes & water on a Paper towel (Works Best!!)*

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 14, 2017)

Sigmo said:


> There's another thread about this subject on here somewhere. And a lot of different ideas.
> 
> What I've found to work well is a teaspoon or two of TSP in a cup of warm water on a rag.
> 
> ...


X2!

I bought a carton of that stuff a couple of years ago and have become a huge fan! Nothing is too greasy and gunky that it hasn't been able to clean. It will even break down and pull oil/grease stains out of brick and concrete. It is food safe, and can de-scale your coffee maker or whatever. Add a 1/2 Tsp to your dishwasher or even your laundry. I keep a mixed up bottle around. Mix 1/4 to 1/2 Cup to 2 Gallons of water. You can add a little bleach if you want, depending on your application. Best cleaner EVER!


----------



## pilch (Feb 14, 2017)

Love this forum.

"SEEK AND YE SHALL FIND"

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## slotown (Feb 20, 2017)

I bought this stuff at Sam's













spray.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 20, 2017






Decided to clean the glass, but didn't think it would work.  Goes on foamy, and as I watched it slide from the top down, all the brown gunk went with it.  Wiped the glass with a sponge with water.  I was done in less than 10 minutes.  Surprise surprise.


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2017)

I just cleaned mine after 3 smokes

​Used a spray of alcohol,a sheet of news paper

sprayed again paper towel













DSCN0280.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 23, 2017






Didn't take any more then 4 minutes

Richie


----------



## just george (Feb 23, 2017)

This is what I have found as well.  I just let it cool and then hit the glass with a few short spurts from a spray bottle.  The smoke stain will start to run down the glass.  I then hit it with about 4 paper towels and poof!  It's gone.  3 to 4 minuets and it's all over till the next time.


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 16, 2017)

I saw a video on line. I think it was 10 MES tips. The guy opened the door while smoking something, while it was hot and dripping the door whiped clean. It took no effort at all.


----------

